# Help, Turned into BFP for me! wow im pregnant!



## Guest (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Not been on here for a while, as im trying to chill and have a break from the drugs!

Anyway, this morning i thought i would do a test as im around my AF time, I used first response and got 2 lines but one very faint. So i rang the help line thay said to do another test in 48 hours and use my first urine, she said it is possible the egg has fertilised but not yet attached, hence the faint line!

God i am in such a muddle now, i rang my mum in a state of panic, i dont think i can wait 48 hours to retest! I dont want to get my hopes up. I feel fine, i dont have any signs or symptoms of anything.

Any advice ladies??

Thanx Tina xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hiya

Wow what a morning you are having ! 

The only thing you can do is take their advice and retest! but if there are 2 lines its looking good 

wishing you that positive result  how exciting 

love
suzie x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my goodness, you must be out of your mind.  Have to agree, if there is 2 lines it sounds good to me 

 for a positive!!!  

xxxx

PS, the girls on the 2ww thread might be able to help


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

HI HUN 2 LINES SOUNDS GOOD TO ME TO AND TO GET 2 LINES ON A FIRST RESPONCE IS EVEN BETTER AS QUITE A FEW OF US LADIES HAS HAD PROBLEMS WITH THEM BY GIVEING US A NEGATIVE WHEN WERE ARE PREGNANT

GOOD LUCK TO YOU
LOVE LEA-Anne XX


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tina - try using a clearblue when I got my BFP I got a BFN with FR and a BFP with clearblue   .....I am a bit confused about the reason they gave you for a faint pos...I thought It had to have implanted  for any HCG to show on a test.....minxy will correct me if I am wrong. its probably just a late implanter so will get stronger each day OR a clearblue will show a strong pos.

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Firstly - congratulations !!   

Hpts detect the hcg hormone so even if the line is faint then its still a positive !!

Sarah's right though...hcg hormone is only released when embryo has implanted...it could just mean that its late implantation, especially since your AF is not actually late yet.  (You wouldn't get hcg hormone if just egg fertilised - the person got that wrong !!)

Try to hold off testing for couple of days to give chance for the hcg hormone to build up - it should approx double every 48 hours so if you can leave it that long then hopefully the 2nd line will get stronger.  if its still faint on Monday then perhaps get your GP to give you a BETA hcg blood test which is qualitative and measures the exact amount of hcg in your blood.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tina hun...

...I wouldn't test again tonight as if you're getting faint tests now then there just might not be alot of hcg for hpt to detect and tonight your pee will be more diluted..and if really is only lower levels of hcg then you may get a false negative which will make you even more 

I really would try holding off until Sunday morning (48 hours later) but if you can't then wait until tomorrow morning - first morning pee.  You need to give those hcg levels a chance to increase and hopefully you'll get stronger result.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tina - yes Minxy is right you are pregnant!!!!!  You naughty thing you should have been taking folic acid whilst TTC so you should get some ASAP. 

Just relax and re-test Sunday with a clearblue and let us know how you get on.  If you have a nice GP phone them and ask them to do a HCG blood test that will confirm your pregnancy that way.

Minxy - hey I learnt everything I know from you!!!!!  BTW I sent my love to you via B3ndy whilst I was on hols after hearing your   news. How are you feeling now?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes, only once an embryo has implanted will it release the hcg hormone...a fertilized egg doesn't release hcg...if that was the case then all women going though ivf treatment would get positive results because we have embryos put back in our wombs (no idea where this woman got that idea that a fertilised egg releases hcg hormone) !!!  ...and an hpt only detects hcg hormone.

If its faint it could be one of 2 reasons...that its late implanter or your that you're testing early (as your AFs not actually late) so low levels of hcg hormone, as I mentioned, they should double every 48 hours (approx)...OR sadly it could be that its an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy (where implants but doesn't stick properly)...obviously I really really hope its not this last one but unfortunately this is whats happened to me on a couple of occasions.  I'm not saying the last one to scare or worry you...far from it...but just being honest from my own personal experience.

Sooo hoping that its the former and that your hcg levels rise and the 2nd line gets stronger...try to leave off testing until Sunday morning...or the very least tomorrow morning !

Wishing you loads of luck   and sticky vibes....

Natasha xx


PS...totally agree with Sarah...you should be taking folic acid anyway...you should start taking it at least 3 months before you start ttc !!  off to Boots you go...now !!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sarah hun...I saw your messages via B3ndy and I passed some back.  thanks so much for thinking of me whilst you were away !

I'm ok hun, thanks for asking.  We had our follow up appt with consultant and he said he thinks I was pg last fet (and not the hcg injection) and reckons I had yet another chemical pregnancy/early mc...so completely confused  BUT it does give us hope and he's confinced with fresh embryos and the same drug/meds regime as this last fet then hes very optimistic it will work & the embies will stick properly !  Fingers crossed !  In the meantime me & G are taking "time out" over Xmas and New year to drink without feeling guilty and enjoy it, then decide what we're gonna do in new year.

How are you feeling hun....sending you loads of luck for you upcoming lap...thinking of you....

Take care
Natasha




PS...Toni...apologies for hijacking your thread....


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Dear Tina

Just read your thread and just wanted to say I really hope it sticks        Try to stay calm (I know thats a daft thing to say!) and hang in there till Sunday.  Sending you positive vibes darlin 

Sarah xx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

thats great news hun congratulations im sooo pleased for you 

love lea-Anne xxx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

congrats on ur   hope it all goes well for u - bet it was a bit of a shock in a good way tho


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

congrats - fab news!  Enjoy the next few months!

Chris xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Tina - congrats hun!!! What a lovely Christmas Present!!!!  

Take it easy now wont you?


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW Tina, congratulations on your   here's wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy chick

Sam xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS Tina!!      

I've sent you a PM, but wanted to say it again, it is amazing when it happens when you are least expecting it  
The clomid must have boosted your system like mine did. Maybe it was cos you chilled out and forgot about TTC too.

Just rest up now and enjoy...

Are they getting you an early scan?

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Glad you are having an early scan    Only got a v small bump at the mo, still hoping to wear my dress i bought last year to a Xmas Do in 2 weeks time!!  did have to buy some maternity trousers and jeans though.  Think ive felt baby moving a bit in the last week too, flutterings..... weird!  

Take it easy.  Jo xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey o'Reiley fantastic news - and like Jo says - just when you least expected it.

have a happy and healthy 8 months


S
xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Congratulations on your   its fab    
you must be on  

good luck for the next 9 months
Olive 22 xx


----------

